

One dashboard to rule them all: Introducing Virtual Channels - mtabini
http://telemetryapp.com/blog/2014/3/6/One_board_to_rule_them_all_Introducing_Virtual_Channels

======
alooPotato
I've been holding my breath for one of these dashboard services to offer
native chromecast support. None of this tab casting stuff but actual
chromecast support. Then it would be super cheap to put a bunch of these
dashboards around the office.

~~~
poutine
We've been testing the Chromecast, its hard because it's a fairly limited
device. However we do have things working on an iPod Touch which works quite
nicely taped to the back of the TV. We're going to continue to work on
optimizing the Chromecast and will do a posting if/when we get acceptable
performance.

------
flowerpot
Looks really cool, but how does this differ from Dashing?

~~~
poutine
Founder here, they're quite different in a number of ways:

\- Telemetry is obviously a SAAS, not something you host yourself.

\- Telemetry is real time and incorporates a push system that exposes an API
where updates are immediately pushed to the dashboards.

\- Telemetry has native apps on OSX, IOS and Windows

\- Telemetry is drag and drop for arranging your visualization

\- Telemetry supports the separation of the data and presentation layer as
this blog post discusses.

\- Telemetry has a much wider array of visualizations.

\- Telemetry has 'viewers' allowing you to remotely control who can see what

\- Telemetry's dashboards scale to any size dynamically

\- Telemetry supports embedding individual widgets in a web page

\- Telemetry has a number of integrations with third parties.

~~~
flowerpot
Sounds great! I like the fact that you have native apps I sometimes feel they
are underrated. And size scaling is something that Dashing has to get better
at.

Definitely going to take a look at it with a developer account.

